# Buccal swab



## salasm (Aug 14, 2008)

What is the code for this procedure (collection of cells from the inside of a cheek)?

Thanks, 

Maria


----------



## dmaec (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW - good question! - can't wait for the answer! I can't find a thing!
sheesh!


----------



## NRGonzalez (Feb 10, 2009)

*buccal swab*

Did anyone ever get an aswer to the coding for a buccal swab?  If so, post.

Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 11, 2009)

*buccal swab*

I don't think there is a code for that is there? Wouldn't you just code the test you were doing the buccal swab for? Unfortunately, in the lab, a lot of the equipment/collection is inclusive to the test. I'm still looking but can't find it yet.


----------



## bankshot7 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Coding for Buccal Swab*

I agree with Anna; the swab is part of the procedure coded. To generally research this I checked out a website for a lab (ViroMed). They have an online listing with their test codes but it also lists specimen requirements and the related CPT codes. 

For example, if doing a Cystic Fibrosis Profile, specimen requirements are shown as 3-5 ml Whole Blood (EDTA or ACD) *and 1 Buccal Swab*. Then CPT codes are listed as 83890, 83894, 83901, 83912, 83896 x 25

(This is just a general indication to me; I don't have any expertise yet, but I hope this helps!)


----------



## klemkosky (Feb 11, 2009)

I believe this is part of the EM-They are just taking a swab samble from the inside of the mouth and sending it to the lab.


----------



## NRGonzalez (Feb 17, 2009)

*buccal swab*

Thanks everyone!


----------

